# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Nazim Hikmet

## Hyllien

*Era*

Ylli

dhe uji 

Gjumi

i një ëndrre afrikane

derdhur në valë

Një far që ndrit,

Një natë

e zezë

si anije me vela

Ne shkojmë

dhe vijmë

Në këtë botë të yjeve

ku gjithçka humbet

asgjë pazbuluar smbetet.

Ylli

në ujë

Era valët

zmadhohen 

Duke pritur

së largu

disa këngë

si uji,

si ylli,

si era


*Mbi jetën*


Jeta nuk është shaka

Seriozisht duhet marrë

Siç bën ketëri, përshembull,

pa pritur ti vijë, asgjë nga jashtë

Asgjë tjetër nuk ke çtë bësh veç të jetosh

Jeta nuk është shaka

Seriozisht duhet marrë

Aq seriozisht, deri në atë pikë

Sa përshembull, i mbështetur në mur, me duar lidhur

ose në një laborator

Në këmishë të bardhë, me syze të mëdha

Ti të vdesësh që njerëzit, të jetojnë,

Njerëz që as fytyrën sua ke parë,

Dhe të vdesësh duke e ditur

Se asgjë nuk është më e bukur, se asgjë nuk

është e vërtetë si jeta

Seriozisht duhet marrë

Deri në atë pikë seriozisht

Sa në shtatëdhjetë vjeç, përshembull, ullinj të mbjellësh

Jo që ato tu mbeten fëmijëve të tu

Por se ti nuk do të mendosh për vdekjen

Megjithëse e ke frikë

Se jeta për ty më shumë rëndon në peshore.



_Perkthyer nga ?_

----------


## Hyllien

*E dielë*



E dielë është sot.

Sot, për herë të parë

ata në diell, të dalë më lanë

dhe unë

në jetën time për herë të parë

qiellin palëvizur e pashë

i habitur që është kaq shumë larg meje.

Kaq blu.

Kaq i pafund.

I ulur për tokë,

plot respekt

me shpinë mbas murit të bardhë mbështetur.

Arsye madhore në këtë moment nuk ka

që në dallgë të hidhem.

Nuk ka luftë në këtë moment.

Nuk ka liri, nuk ka gra.

Tokë, diell dhe unë

Njeri i lumtur jam




*Barku i shenjtë*



O ti nënë me sytë e kuq

O ti që vret dhe që krijon

O ti që lind nën ura shumë pranë ujit

O ti zëri i shesheve në zjarre

O ti poezia e poezive, muzika e muzikave

O ti motra ime

O ti lavire e mallkuar

O ti njeri i hurit dhe litarit

O ti që je gjithçka

O ti URI

Të betohem me ballin tek këmbët e tua të zbathura

Të betohem

Se do të LUFTOJ

Për të ngopur barkun tënd të shenjtë, tëndin dhe jo timin, tonin, të tijin, të tyrin.





Jam miku yt

Apo armiku yt

Herë-herë të harroj sikur ti kurrë

nuk ke ekzistuar

herë-herë veçse për ty mendoj

----------


## Gunnar

> *Era*
> 
> Ylli
> 
> dhe uji 
> 
> Gjumi
> 
> i një ëndrre afrikane
> ...


Me duket nga Alban Tartari, gazetar ne TVSH (deri para ca muajsh te pakten) . me thene te drejten edhe une kam kerkuar te gjej ndonje permbledhje me poezi te Hikmet ne shqip por deri tani nuk kam gjetur.
si ai parafolsi edhe une jam munduar te perktheje ndonjeren vete por shume veshtire. 
gjithsesi mund te postoj ndonjeren keto dite.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Gunnar

PARA TEJE DUA TE VDES

Une
para teje dua te vdes.
Apo kujton se ai qe vjen mbrapa
do ta gjeje ate qe iken?
Une se besoj.
Me mire
te me djegesh,
te me futesh ne nje vazo
dhe mbi oxhak te dhomes tende ta vendosesh.
Vazoja te jete prej qelqi
e tejdukshme,
te jete prej xhami te bardhe
qe brenda saj te mund te me shohesh mua
Besoj se e kupton sakrificen time:
hoqa dore se qenuri toke
hoqa dore se qeni lule
vetem per te qendruar prane teje.
Dhe behem pluhur
prane teje jetoj.
Me pas, kur te vdesesh edhe ti
ne vazon time do te vish.
Dhe aty bashke do te jetojme
hiri yt ne hirin tim
deri sa nje  nuse harrakate
apo nipi plangprishes
qe aty te na heqin…
Por
ne
deri atehere
do te perzihemi aq shume me njeri tjetrin,
sa dhe ne plehrat ku do na hedhin
grimcat tona
prane njera tjetres do te bien.
Se bashku do te kridhemi ne toke.
Dhe nese nje dite nga lageshtia
ne kete cope toke
nje lule e eger do te mbije,
ne maje te saj dy lule do celin patjeter:
njera
ti
dhe njera
une.
Une jam me optimist
Une akoma nje femije kam per te lindur
Jete mbart brenda meje.
Gjaku me zien.
Shume, ama shume do te jetoj
Por me ty sebashku.
Por dhe vdekja mua s’me frikson.
Vetem se shume e merziteshme po me duket
menyra e varrimit tone.
Megjithese deri kur te vdes une
Them se kjo do te ndryshoje.
A ka ndonje mundesi te dalesh nga burgu ne ditet e sotme?
Nga brenda nje ze:
ndoshta - me thote

po kontribuoj edhe une ne kete kend me perkthimin e nje prej poezive te Hikmet qe me pelqen shume. Shpirti dhe idealizmi i ketij njeriu eshte me te vertete per tu patur zili. nuk e di po zor se has njerez te tille ne ditet e sotme. me shume mundesi kane qene kushtet dhe zhvillimet politike dhe kulturore te asaj periudhe qe ka nxjerre njerez te tille. Nderime poetit dhe bashkekohesve te tij Latine.


*P.S*._meqenese jam amator besoj se mund te kete edhe mosperputhje me origjinalin keshtu qe po postoj edhe origjinalin ne turqisht ne menyre qe ndonje prej anetareve te forumit (mesa kam vene re numri i turqishtfolesve ne forum s'eshte i vogel) te kontribuonte per nje perkthim sa me te mire._

----------

bili99 (21-03-2016)

----------


## Hyllien

> ...meqenese jam amator besoj se mund te kete edhe mosperputhje me origjinalin keshtu qe po postoj edhe origjinalin ne turqisht ne menyre qe ndonje prej anetareve te forumit (mesa kam vene re numri i turqishtfolesve ne forum s'eshte i vogel) te kontribuonte per nje perkthim sa me te mire.


Kaq ishte vrulli yt Gunnar? Presim poezite e tjera :buzeqeshje: 
Edhe ne mos ndihmofte njeri me perkthime (mbase me vone do te te ndihmoje ndokush), ke mbeshtetjen e plote shpirterore te forumisteve.  :shkelje syri: 
Titulli i origjinalit do te mjaftonte dhe eshte i domosdoshem sepse ndonjehere nuk gjenden keto poezite pa titullin ne origjinal.
Pershendetje!

----------


## Gunnar

> Kaq ishte vrulli yt Gunnar? Presim poezite e tjera
> Edhe ne mos ndihmofte njeri me perkthime (mbase me vone do te te ndihmoje ndokush), ke mbeshtetjen e plote shpirterore te forumisteve. 
> Titulli i origjinalit do te mjaftonte dhe eshte i domosdoshem sepse ndonjehere nuk gjenden keto poezite pa titullin ne origjinal.
> Pershendetje!


pershendetje

njehere e provova kete sport po mu duk paksa i veshtire. pastaj edhe shume kohe nuk kam patur ne te vertete. gjithsesi sinqerisht shpresoj qe edhe ndonje tjeter te kontribuoje ne kete cep te forumit. 

P.S. titulli origjinal i poezise qe kam postuar eshte "Senden once olmek istiyorum"

----------


## Hyllien

*Let&#235;r Gruas*
_Shqiperoi Alban Tartari_


E vetmja ime!
N&#235; t&#235; fundit letr&#235;n t&#235;nde:
"M&#235; dhemb koka,
zemr&#235;n e kam rr&#235;muj&#235;"
m&#235; thua.
"Sikur t&#235; t&#235; varin,
sikur t&#235; t&#235; humb",
thua,
"s'jetoj dot"!

Jeton, gruaja ime e dashur,
si nj&#235; tym i zi do ndahet
kujtimi im n&#235; er&#235;,
jeton, flok&#235;kuqja e zemr&#235;s sime,
e shumta nj&#235; vit zgjat dhimbja e vdekjes
n&#235; shekullin e nj&#235;zet&#235;.

Vdekja.
Nj&#235; i vdekur varur n&#235; litar,
kjo vdekje, s'di pse
shpirtit tim s`i shkon p&#235;r mbar&#235;.

Por ji e sigurt e dashur
N&#235;se dora e zez&#235; si nj&#235; merimang&#235; t&#235;r&#235; qime
e nj&#235; arixhiu t&#235; mjer&#235;
do m&#235; hedh&#235; litarin e p&#235;rfundimit,
Do shohin me kot se s'do ta gjejn&#235;,
frik&#235;n n&#235; syt&#235; e kalt&#235;r t&#235; Nazimit.

Un&#235;,
N&#235; err&#235;siren e purpurt t&#235; vjesht&#235;s,
shok&#235;t dhe ty do v&#235;shtroj,
dhe vet&#235;m nj&#235; dhimbje-k&#235;ng&#235; t&#235; mbetur gjysm&#235;,
dheut do ti &#231;oj.

Gruaja ime!
Zem&#235;rmira!
Florilyera!
Bleta ime me sy ngjyr&#235; mjalti:
P&#235;rse t&#235; shkrova ty,
se k&#235;rkojn&#235; t&#235; m&#235; varin?

Gjyqi &#235;sht&#235; ve&#231; hapi i par&#235;,
Dhe si bostan kok&#235;n menj&#235;her&#235;
s'ta marrin.

Eja, leri k&#235;to,
kjo &#235;sht&#235; ve&#231; nj&#235; e larg&#235;t mund&#235;si,
Po pate para m&#235; blij nj&#235; pal&#235; brek&#235;
fanellate e mi sill.
Se m&#235; zuri prap&#235; k&#235;mb&#235;n
shijatiku, i flamosuri.
Dhe mos harro:
Ve&#231; gj&#235;ra t&#235; mira duhet t&#235; mendoj&#235;
gruaja e nj&#235; t&#235; burgosuri!

_(11.11.1933 Bursa, n&#235; burg)_

----------


## geakronos

Ah sa e bukur eshte kjo! Ah!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Prototype

Vertete e bukur .. dhe prekese

----------


## BlackEagle

Po vendos ketu disa poezi te Nazim Hikmet, nje poet Truk, jo famë pak.



********


Jam une qe trokas te ju dere ne dere
Dhe dyert e shtepive jua çel nje per nje
Jam çupez e vdekur, e padukshme ne ajer,
S'kam ardhur t'ju tremb, t'ju le ne prag pa zë.

Dhjete vjet me pare me kishit mes jush,
Po Hiroshima nje vdekje te lige me dha.
Dhe mbeta femije, shtate vjeç sa ç'kam qenë;
Femijet e vdekur nuk hedhin me shtat.

Së pari m'u ndezen floket e gjatë,
Pastaj zjarri m'u ngjit nga duart ne sy,
Prej trupit më mbet veç nje grusht hi i nxehtë
Që era e shperndau ne qiellin e zi.

Degjni, asgje s'kerkoj prej jush sot,
Askush prej jush s'me jep me dot nje dhele
Çupa qe u dogj si nje cope gazete
S'shijon me dot prej jush nje karamele.

Trokas dere me dere, me degjoni, pra,
Dhe ne nderin tuaj beni be te gjithe
Se kurre s'do kete vdekje, po karamele te embla
Do gatuhen ne bote per ti gezuar femijet.



*Plaku ne breg te detit.*

Majat kate-kate vën sërë,
Gjer buze deti zbret pishnaja poshtë,
Shtrire ne kurriz, permbi rëre,
Rri ne breg nje plak kockefortë.

Kete dite gushti me diellin qe djeg,
Nga larg lypin ndihme anijet ne menxyrë;
Freski te kaltereme sjell era ne breg,
Nje ledhatim plakut i rrika mbi fytyrë.

Duart kishte mbledhur permbi bark,
Si dy gafore te lodhura e keokeforta,
Fitorja ka lekuren e trashe
Te nje udhetimi me te zorshem se koha.

Qepallat mbushur kripe e rrudha
Me njera-tjetren rrine mbyllur butë,
Ne erresire shkendijash te praruara
Degjon buçitje deti plak'i urtë.

Deti dhe peshqit dhembegjatë,
Ngrehinat e ndajnatës qe po gdhin,
Rrjetat para shtepise se peshkatareve
Dhe lutje larg shkembinjte ne lulezim.

Vallë, maja e pishnajes feshferin
Atje lart, shume me lart, neper re?
E di ai se rrotull te vjen mendja
Kur majat qe nga poshte rri e sheh?

Majat kate-kate vëne sërë
Gjer buze detit zbret pishnaja poshtë
Shtrire ne kurriz, permbi rere
Rri ne breg nje plak kockefortë.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## BlackEagle

*Qyeteti,Mbremja Dhe Ti*

Ju mbaj në krahë krejt lakuriq,
qytetin,mbrëmjen dhe ty.
Dritën tuaj e kam në fytyrë
dhe kundërmimin e flokeve tuaj.
E kujt është kjo zemer që rreh
Përmbi mërmërimën e frymëve tona të dridhshme ?
Mos është zëri yt, i qytetit, apo i mbremjes,
Apo zëri im?
Ku mbaron nata, ku nis qyteti,
Ku mbaron qyteti, ku fillon ti ?
Po fundi im ku është, po fillimi ku ?



*Si vendin tim e dua tokën mbarë*

Të vdekurit e mi ngado i mbolla farë,
Ca prehen në Stamboll, ca në Pragë, në Odesë.
Si vendin tim e dua tokën mbarë,
Ma beni varr të tërën kur të vdes.

----------


## BlackEagle

*E Gjitha*

Jam në agoshin që rritet,
Plot dëshira i kam duart,bota ështe e bukur,

S'më lodhen sytë së pari pemët,
Pemët Plot Shpresë,pemët E Gjelbra.

Nje shteg i përdjellur humbet përmes manave,
Unë Rri Në Dritaren E Infermjerisë.

Dhe erë barnash hiç  nuk ndiej,
Andej diku do të kenë çelur karafilat.

Të Jesh Rob, Nuk Është Kushedi Çfarë
Por Të Mos Jepesh, Kjo Është E Gjitha.

----------


## BlackEagle

*Këtë mëngjes u zgjova përsëri*

Kete mengjes u zgjova perseri
Rremujshem persiper me rane
Muri,batanija, dhe xhami, dhe pylli,
Hijedrita e argjendte qe bie ne tavan.

Mbi mua ra nje bilete tramvaji,
Nje gjysmenderr e fikur mbetur aty prane,
Ky vend qe s'me do me emrin dhome hoteli
Tri vargje poezie, nje ngjyre e verdhe kashtë.

Me rane permbi koha me ballin e zbardhur,
Kujtimet: te jesh ne mes te shiut, shtrati pa ty,
Dhe lajme per ne te dy dhe per jeten tone ndamas.
kete mengjes u zgjova përsëri.

*Befas jepem pas dites si te mos kish te mbaruar.*

Befas diçka brenda meje zgjidhet e me ze per gryke,
Befas hov perpjete e ngrihem pa mbaruar shkrimin,
Befas me fanepset vetja ne hollin e nje hoteli, ne kembe,
Befas pema ndane trotuari me troket ne ballë,
Befas nje ujk i ulerin henes, fatkeq, idhnak, i uritur,
Befas yjet e zhubritura ne kopesht luajne lisharesi,
Befas jepem pas dites si te mos kish te mbaruar
Dhe ç'do here je ti qe del permbi ujë .......

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## BlackEagle

*******

Ora gjashte e mengjesit,
Çel porten e dites, hyj ne të,
Ne dritare me pret shija e re e se kaluares,
Ne pasqyren e ballit tim rrudhat e djeshme
Dhe ne zverk nje ze gruaje i bute si pushi i ftoit,
Dhe ne radio lajmet nga vendi,
Dhe mandje lakmia ime gjithnje e pangopur,
Do te rend peme me peme neper vreshten e oreve
Dhe do te perendoje dielli, vogelushi im,
Dhe shpresoj se pertej nates
Do te me prese shija e nje te kaltre te re, shpresoj .......



*Po Iki*

Po iki, sa gjera me mbeten pergjysme tek iki:
Sorkadhja qe nga duart ja nxora gjahetarit
Ende rri shtrire, e pa prekur,
Portokallin qe keputa ne dege
As ta qeroj nuk arrita dot,
Deri midis yjesh u ngjita,
Po s'arrita t'i numuroja dot,
E nxorra ujin prej pusi
Po as ne gote nuk hodha dot,
Trendafilat i solla ne shporte,
Po vazot dot nuk ua gdhenda,
Me dashuri akoma s'qesh ngopur,
Po iki. Sa gjera me mbeten pergjysme tek po iki.

----------


## BlackEagle

*E kam nje peme te vetja.....*

E kam nje peme te vetja,
Faren ia kam sjelle nga dielli.
Peshq te zjarrte gjethet e saj
Dhe frutat i cicerojne si zogj.

Udhetaret prej kohesh kane zbritur nga raketa
Ne yllin qe une kam te vetja,
Flasin gjuhen qe kam degjuar ne endrra,
Pa urdhra, pa mburrje, pa lutje.

E kam nje rruge te bardhe te vetja,
Per milingonat ngarkuar me grure
Dhe kamionat plot thirrje festive;
Veç karroca te vdekurish s'kalojne aty kurre.

Kohen e mbaj te patundur te vetja
Si trendafil i kuq ereshume,
Le te jete sot e premte dhe neser e shtune,
Le te me jete tretur shume nga vetja,
                        Fare pak te mbetet,
As qe dua t'ia di.

----------


## BlackEagle

*Gjithe rruges.......*

Gjithe rruges malli s'mu nda.
Jo si hija ime,
Malli m'u be shok
Edhe mes territ te nates,
Jo si duart as kembet,
Dore e kembe s'i ndien ne gjume,
Mua dhe ne gjume malli s'me leshon.

Gjith rruges malli s'mu nda.
Jo si uria, jo si etja,
Jo si lypet zjarri mes acarit,
Flladi ne mes te vapes,
Si diçka e pa shuar jo,
Nuk eshte trishtim, nuk eshte gezim,
Mbetur pa qytetet, pa rete, pa kenget,
Mbetur pa kujtimet,
Brenda e jashte vetes, veç atij s'kisha tjeter.

Gjith rruges malli s'mu nda.
Tek e fundit ç'me mbetet nga gjithe ky udhetim
Veç ketij malli ne gropezen e dores?

----------


## BlackEagle

******

Ç’ben ajo tani?
Tani,këtë çast?
Në shtëpi është? Në rrugë?
Në punë? E shtrirë? Në kembe?
Mos ka ngritur krahët?
O trendafili im,
Si ti zbulon papritur kjo levizje
Llërët e bardha, të mbushura!

Ç’bën ajo tani,
Tani, këtë çast?
Përkedhel macen e vogel
Mbi gjunjë.
Apo ndoshta ecën.
Ja, kêmba e saj si shtyhet,
O këmbët e tua, këmbët e dashura
Këmbë që ecin nëpër shpirtin tim,
Këmbë që m'i shndritin ditët e zeza.

Për kë mendon ajo?
Për mua? Apo .... Ku i dihet,
Për fasulet që s'duan të ziejnë,
Apo ndoshta pyet veten
Pse kaq njerëz mbi tokë 
Janë të mjerë,
Ç’bën ajo, ç'bën ajo tani,
Këtë çast?

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## BlackEagle

*Te kuptosh*

Nga ninullat qe kendojne nenat,
Te lajmet qe lexon spikeri,
Te fitosh mbi genjeshtren kudo qofte ne bote,
Ne zemer, ne libra, ne rruge.
Ç'lumturi perrallore eshte te kuptosh,
Te kuptosh çka po vdes dhe ate qe po lind.

----------


## BlackEagle

*Po ate zemer, Po ate koke*

Pa mburrje, e dashur,
Si plumb i pershkrova dhjete vjetet e burgut.
Po te mos i kujtoj dhimbjet qe kam ne melçi
Po ate zemer kam, mo ate koke qe kam pasur.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## BlackEagle

*Per jeten*

Jeta nuk eshte loje,
Do marre seriozisht,
siç ben ketri, per shembull,
Pa pritur asgje nga qielli as nga bote e perjetme.
Ty s'te mbetet gje tjeter veç te jetosh.

Jeta s'eshte loje,
Do marre seriozisht.
Aq seriozisht,
Sa edhe mbeshtetur per mur, per shembull,
me duart ne pranga
Apo ne laborator,
me bluze te bardhe, me syze te trasha
Te vdesesh qe njerezit te jetojne,
Njerezit qe as per fytyre s'i ke pare
Dhe te vdesesh duke e ditur mire
Se s'ka gje me te bukur, me te vertete se jeta.
Ajo do marre seriozisht,
Aq seriozisht
Sa edhe shtatedhjete vjeç, per shembull, 
te mbjellesh ullinj,
Jo qe t'u mbeten femijeve,
Por sepse nuk beson te vdekja,
Sado se i druhesh,
Sepse jeta gjithnje peshon me shume ne kandar.

----------

